# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Голосуем за имена  ИНКУтикам

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья- форумчане!
Подводим предварительные итоги конкурса и выставляем имена на голосование.

[IMG]http://*********net/2643907m.jpg[/IMG] *+*  [IMG]http://*********su/1758213m.jpg[/IMG]

*Голосовать можно за несколько кандидатов ОДНОВРЕМЕННО. Если ни одно из имен вам не понравилось- предложите свое.* 
*Просим всех неравнодушных принять участие.* :Oj: 
Голосование продлится до 30 апреля. 1 мая будут  подведены итоги и на фестивалях в Одессе и Тюмени будут объявлены имена ИТКУтиков и их крестных мам или пап.

----------


## Лена Видьманова

ИНКУмуж- ИНКУжена

----------


## Медведик

и добавлю варианты: ДочьИнку и ИнкуСын.... а так же ИНкума (ааа-аа-ААААА)  и ИНкум (мммм-ММММ-ммм)

----------


## Медведик

ещё добавлю))) (Он) ИНКУшенька + (Она) ИНКУшенька = (Они) ИНКУшеньки-душеньки!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Прошу прощения за задержку подведения итогов конкурса. Многие, наверное, в курсе, что май был для меня очень насыщенным по встречам форума, но зато, я смогла не только поздравить победительницу заочно и объявить ее имя, но и передать подарок!!!

*Итак, победителем в конкурсе на лучшее имя нашим виртуальным форумчанам признана* *Лариса Левченко* *ник galateay*  из г. Киева!!!!* ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!* Подарок был передан участнику Одесской тамаДЕССЫ из Киева и в скором времени будет вручен нашей победительнице!
*
Свидетельство победителя конкурса
*
[IMG]http://*********su/1908609m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Итак, победителем в конкурсе на лучшее имя нашим виртуальным форумчанам признана Лариса Левченко ник galateay из г. Киева!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!! Подарок был передан участнику Одесской тамаДЕССЫ из Киева и в скором времени будет вручен нашей победительнице!


*Я в восторге  за оказанную честь и благодарю администрацию форума за  подарок!!! (правда, я еще его не видела)
Но у меня остался невыясненным вопрос:  А когда будут крестины?? Душа просит праздника!!! "Я требую продолжение банкета..... то есть бала!!!"*

----------


## Alenajazz

*Ларисхен, поздравляю с победой!!!*

----------


## Уралочка

> *Ларисхен, поздравляю с победой!!!*


*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!**Ларис, умничка!!!!!!! Спасибо тебе за деток, за классные имена!!!!  - это то, что доктор прописал*

----------


## Зулия Маркелова

Лариса! Поздравляем с заслуженной наградой  и  творческого роста! :Yahoo:

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_ Браво-Браво Победительнице!!!!! 
Слава-Слава нашей Фее - Великолепной Галатее!!!!! 

[IMG]http://*********su/1949667m.gif[/IMG]

Ларочка, Поздравляю с новым званием - Ин-Ку Крестной!!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/1904608m.gif[/IMG]

Ты Лучшая из Лучших!!!!!_ :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34: 

[IMG]http://*********su/1929186m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лариса Левченко

> Ларочка, Поздравляю с новым званием - Ин-Ку Крестной!!!!





> Лариса! Поздравляем с заслуженной наградой и творческого роста!





> ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!!!Ларис, умничка!!!!!!! Спасибо тебе за деток, за классные имена!!!! - это то, что доктор прописал





> Ларисхен, поздравляю с победой!!!





> Ларисулик, дорогая моя подруженька!!! Поздравляю от всей души!!!


*Ой, девчонки!!!  Спасибочки за поздравления!!!  Я еще своих крестников в ручках не держала, бокал за них не поднимала!!!  
Да что это я все причитаю!!!  Очень надеюсь, что все мои мечты сбудутся - и напьюсь и подержу!!!*

----------


## daniv62

Ларочка,поздравляю тебя!

----------


## lipa29

*galateay*, 

Ларочка!  

[IMG]http://s18.******info/0c7d4c40a3b34071e9b4d0a7f0d6d290.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://s14.******info/af810832f169e92ec573e72213555ad4.gif[/IMG]

----------


## IRENA100

Ларисочка!!!! Поздравляю с ПОБЕДОЙ!!!!!![IMG]http://s20.******info/705f564471dbfb060b7f5904a4dc6b4d.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s20.******info/e037837c25dc06ef9af86a1e9d424817.gif[/IMG]
Мы за тебя все болели!!!! УРААААААА!!!!!

----------


## Anisoara

> победителем в конкурсе на лучшее имя нашим виртуальным форумчанам признана Лариса Левченко


*УРАААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!*Ларисочка,* [IMG]http://s18.******info/0c7d4c40a3b34071e9b4d0a7f0d6d290.gif[/IMG]

----------


## МУЗОК

> Итак, победителем в конкурсе на лучшее имя нашим виртуальным форумчанам признана Лариса Левченко ник galateay  из г. Киева!!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!!!!!


С удовольствием присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! 




> А когда будут крестины??





> Душа просит праздника!!





> "Я требую продолжение банкета...


Опять присоединяюсь! Гулять, так всем Форумом! Правда, когда я проголосовала, то написала Ларисе, что мне понравилась УТОЧКА и УСАЙТИК. Когда Лариса объяснила мне, в какой просак я попала...  :Blush2:  мы долго хохотали от уточки и усайтика  :Meeting:

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

ЛАРИСА!!! УРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!
[IMG]http://s4.******info/afae0ae530e4216cdd1655965d68906b.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s15.******info/7fcd1ea54e25128bf4d6695c764bc33b.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s9.******info/3b1bd1d22fb27ced417b7f88916ca1d6.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Ларочка - ты молодец!!! Я за тебя очень рада!!! Знай наших!!!

----------


## талант

Лариса, поздравляю! Твои имена действительно лучшие!

----------


## olga kh

*Ларисе - самые добрые поздравления!!!

*
[IMG]http://*********net/2792167m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Lara



----------


## Grosmat

Ларисочка, поздравляю!!! Твои имена самые лучшие!!!

----------


## Левадана

*Ларочка, присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!! С победой!!!*

[IMG]http://s14.******info/eba8d864724ebd46d7255c1e15c89932.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s15.******info/a13ae9163431d33b8aeca172f2cfab72.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Дания

*Поздравляю Ларисочку с победой!!!!*
[img]http://s19.******info/fede2301cdd15552c1b4f8cea38b4c1e.gif[/img]

----------


## NikTanechka

*Крёстной - Фее-Галатее - салют!!!*



*Ларочка, поздравляю от души!*

*Мариночка, спасибо за идею, а сынуле - за воплощение!*

----------


## aichka

*Ни секунду не сомневаюсь, что эти имена для младенцев Ларисе пришли на ум - в одно мгновение!

И она интуитивно почувствовала, что именно ОНИ -ВЕРНЫ И ПОДХОДЯЩИ!

Ещё бы!!! Иначе и не могло быть - у такого умного, искромётного, талантливого, с тонким чувством юмора, человека!

Ларочка! С ПОБЕДОЙ!

Пусть твои ребятки приживутся на форуме и чувствуют себя, как дома!

Инкуточке и Инкусайтику- сока, а Ларке - шампанского! 

За лёгкие роды!!!*

----------


## Удомля

Лара, примите поздравления! Здорово! Ура! Знай наших музруков!

----------


## Valesy

*Лариса! Поздравляю с замечательной победой! Браво!!!*

----------


## Валя Муза

Ларочка,поздравляю с заслуженной победой!!!!

[IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1935058m.gif[/IMG][/IMG]

Вот твоё первое место    [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1926866m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Букет из мотыльков от всех музруков    [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1912530m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

А он сыграет туш в твою честь    [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1907410m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

Шампусик уже предлагали....Это на закуску     [IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1952469m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## sky36

Ларочка! Поздравляю с победой в конкурсе!

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Всем спасибо за поздравление!!  

Приглашаю всех на крестины ИНКУтиков. Церемония состоится 2-го Июня в г. Киеве. Сбор в 10.00 у Главпочтамта на площади Независимости!!*

----------


## zarinka

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!!*] :Tatice 08:

----------


## Мелодия69

Ларочка, искренне рада,  поздравляю!!! [IMG]http://*********net/2872705m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mariSh_a

Лариса  с победой !!!!! Молодец !!!!

----------

